# Help with aquarium plants



## Randy M (Oct 23, 2010)

:fish10:Hi, my 17 gallon aquarium has been running for a few months now. I have some Amano shrimp (which have reproduced), Harlequin Raspbora and Rummynose Tetra that are doing very well. I also have a set of plants which unfortunately are surviving but not thriving. I am wondering if anybody can give me any ideas as to what I am doing wrong. I've attached some photos and a description of the problems. Thanks for the help!

Ammonia - ~0
Nitrates - ~0
PH - 6.8
Temperature - 80
CO2 Injection - 3 bubbles per sec, 8 hrs/day (during light)
17 Gallons
Weekly water changes
Coralife 6700k 14w x 4 bulbs, 8 hrs/day
Flourish Excel - half capful every two days
Kent Marine - Iron and Manganese - 3-4 drops every two days

3633 - A

Java Fern - The top of the leaf is a little transparent, otherwise the leaf looks very good. Why is the top part transparent? Some leaves are like this, others look pretty good.

3636 - A

Crypt - The plant seems more or less ok, new leaves are growing but the first generation of leaves (the ones that were there when I first bought it) curled a bit on the edges and became black. Later, more black spots started spreading on the leaf.

3637

Water Rose(?) - Not sure of the exact name of this plant. When I bought it, the leaves were good size, pinkish red, very healthy, growing vigorously. Over time, the new leaves became smaller, developed holes, lost color, generally unhealthy. The plant is surviving, but not flourishing.

No Image 

I also have an Anubia, pretty healthy, growing new leaves. However, some in some leaves, the leaf is a bit lighter color than the veins in the leaf.
*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What kind of substrate/gravel do you have? What temp is your water kept at?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Are you doing 50% water changes each week? You should try using dry fertilizers. Not just 1 or 2 kinds of fertilizers. The only time I would use Excle is after a water change. Yor Co2 is good enough. Are you running your Co2 all day or only when the lights are on? Move your time up to 10 hours a day and see how the plants are doing. Some plants need longer times than others. I would look into getting a 10,000K blulb and not all 6,000K blubs. Your plants need some natural light to be happy.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

liquid ferts arent bad, you just have to find the right ones.
those bottles you use are about 98% plain water.

Rex griggs has a dry fert pack for 25 bucks,
bestaquariumregulator.com is the site.

I EI dose his powders and have great looking plants. I also use eco complete/flourite mix with Co2 on 24 hours a day.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I would go to Geernleaf.com and get there fertilizer. That is what I use and they are the best at what they do.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well.....everyone has their own opinion on what to use and where to go and they are all the best. Just depends on your preference and what works for you.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

ya ,I would say more nitrites also..

Thats how the java's grow,transparent tips..

basically I just use the expensive plants as a base for the algea...(insert smiley face)


----------

